# Household solution to washing out haze/ghosting??



## tdh646 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I just placed an order at silkscreeningsupplies.com and didn't purchase any haze remover. My screens are 110 and a few are 160 so figured I really don't need to remove the haze but I'm kind of having the urge to do so just to get it done with. I'm a little cheap at the moment so don't want to place another order instead I was hoping to see if anyone knew of a homemade method or something I can easily get at the hardware store or grocery store to remove the haze.

Anyone?

thanks,

Tin


----------



## tmographics (Feb 20, 2009)

its a bit harsh but ive used my spray out gun chemical and its cleans the mesh up nice. better results when the mesh is dry though.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

tdh646 said:


> ..... I was hoping to see if anyone knew of a homemade method or something I can easily get at the hardware store or grocery store to remove the haze.



You want to use something that will attack the ink on the mesh.

Did the ink dry, or is it plastisol or UV ink.

For plastisol, use a strong *vinyl* (plastisol is PVC), ink wash, not a caustic haze remover designed for ink that dried on the mesh.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I have used Citri-strip paint stripper with decent results. Most haze removers use either bleach or Methyl Pyrollidone as the active ingredient. Look in the paint stripper aisle, most of the "safe" strippers have MP.


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Really good question.

Removing image stains (one form of haze) is primarily important if you have blocked mesh or the stain is causing stencil exposure variations and resulting pinholes or premature breakdown.

In a pinch, if proper mesh dehazers aren't available, household spot cleaners for synthetic carpets are formulated to do something similar to those polyester fibers. Yes, your screen mesh and your carpets have something in common.

Please be careful if you decide to use agressive solvents or paint strippers instead.


----------



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

Good day from Fiji. We have a great deal of sourcing haze remover here in this country without paying outrageous sums of money. Companies here bring in 5 gallon containers, put into little 1kg "buckets" and then sell it at $210.00 FJ.
We have been using a product called HR1000 from American Eagle Supply, which is where the supplier here in Fiji has sourced. 
Is there a supplier in New Zealand that carries this product?
And another 'silly question" is there any weird thing like "lemon or lime" juice that will remove haze and stencil ghost images?
We really need to find an alternative here for the little South Pacific islands.
Sharon
[email protected]


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Local Fijian Sodium Hydroxide or caustic soda suppliers*

Sodium Hydroxide, or caustic soda, or lye is the nasty chemical that attacks mesh as it attacks ink stains. 

For basic homework read the WikiPedia page Sodium hydroxide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'll bet you can find plenty of local suppliers like LTGOLD CHEM COMPANY on Viria Street in Suva. 679-338-0571

That said, as I wrote in Post#3, I don't think you *need *or want strong caustic soda to remove plastisol inks that don't dry in the mesh. Use a mild vinyl ink wash. If your water-based ink dries in the screen, you should be able to scrub it out of the mesh with kitchen cleansers.

*Universal Screen Group*
In Auckland contact and tell Adrian Bennett or Ross Clarke that I told you that you need a mild vinyl ink wash for your ink stains.

Universal Screen Group 
7 Basalt Place 
East Tamaki
Auckland 
New Zealand
Phone: +64 9 274 3831
Fax: +64 9 274 3833
[email protected]


----------

